# free photo editing software?



## bigluelok (Dec 3, 2010)

well im a complete noob to photography. I am wondering is there any good free software? remember i have no knowledge of photo editing and i would rather not go out and spend $100+ for editing software. I want to get used to editing even if its just free software. 

thanks in advance

Luis


----------



## Rekd (Dec 3, 2010)

Here, try this.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 3, 2010)

Picasa by Google, works great -and it's free.

Otherwise there's always the software your camera came with.


----------



## bigluelok (Dec 3, 2010)

Rekd said:


> Here, try this.


thanks that was awesome.:mrgreen::lmao:


----------



## Orrin (Dec 5, 2010)

The Gimp is one of the better free image editors. I have been using the Linux
version for years, but it is also available for Windows.

Check out  GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah - GIMP is good.  Get the UFRaw plugin for it if you want to work on RAWs.

edit
UFRaw can also be used as a stand-alone program.


----------



## ann (Dec 5, 2010)

also , photoscape


----------



## dmfw (Dec 16, 2010)

If you watch the ads for Staples, Office Depot, etc.  you can sometimes buy Photoshop Elements or Paintshop Pro for $50-60.  

They are both have more features than GIMP.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2010)

$100 is cheap. :lmao:

Adobe® Photoshop® Creative Suite 5 Extended is $899.

Adobe® Photoshop® Creative Suite 5 is $599.

Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom 3 is $299.

Adobe® Photoshop® Elements 9 is $99.99 (for consumers)

Corel Paint Shop Pro X3 is $99.99


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 17, 2010)

Irfanview is free. It's a cool little program if you download some of the plugins for it.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 17, 2010)

KmH said:


> $100 is cheap. :lmao:
> 
> Adobe® Photoshop® Creative Suite 5 Extended is $899.
> 
> Adobe® Photoshop® Creative Suite 5 is $599.



Yea.... maybe for an upgrade or a student version... its like $1499 for the full version.


----------



## ghache (Dec 17, 2010)

all software are free, if you know were to look.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 17, 2010)

ghache said:


> all software are free, if you know were to look.



If I look and see your gear is it free too?:mrgreen:


----------



## Rekd (Dec 17, 2010)

If not, the pictures he posts on the innerwebs are. 

Oh, but wait! His photos are not ok to edit! :lmao:

Irony can be so... Ironic.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm, most of your stuff is meh, but you've got some useful photos. Thanks for not plastering watermarks all over them.


----------



## hagishogas (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmm, most of your stuff is meh, but you've got some useful photos. Thanks for not plastering watermarks all over them


----------



## Randyh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you don't need RAW FastStone is a great free program for organizing and viewing photos,Also some editing that is easy.

And Irfanview is also a good one.

Sorry FastStone does handle RAW files also now.


----------



## mlorcap (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all, 
I'm new taking photos and very new in this Forum.
I would suggest you to try Sagelight free edition (2.0)  -- Sagelight Image Editor Video Tutorial 
I am newby and the program is great. I tried different free software to manage or edit photos, and the easier program was Sagelight and I can get the best results with Sagelight. I downloaded the 30-Trial (version 4) and I bought the license after two weeks (pretty cheap actually, USD $39).
I tested Picasa, Gimp (hard to use for newbies like me), PhotoScape, Zoner Photo Studio free, Oloneo, Pho.to!, Photo Pos Pro, Pictomio, Blue Marine, StudioLine free, Stoik Image 4 and 5, PhotoFlexer (Online), Picturenaut (Online), Helicon Filter 4 free, and others less renowned. Believe me, Sagelight is great for persons (like me) looking for improvement to photos with the knowledge to manage Curves and others Pro stuff.
Btw, to manage photos I use Helicon Photo Safe. It is free too and I can "program" a button to call external editors. I think Helicon Photo Safe and sagelight are the best combination to me.
Hope it helps.


----------



## mlorcap (Apr 7, 2011)

I forgot to tell you, I also tested Irfenview, FastStone, Pixia, Serif Photo, Paint.NET (good program btw), XnVie, Magix Photo Designer, Ashampoo Photo editor ... and others (yes I spent a lot of time testing).


----------



## mlorcap (Apr 7, 2011)

I do not know why, but my first post is missing.
My name is Manuel, and I am looking to learn and take good pictures.
I have tried a lot of Free software (Picasa, GIMP, Photo Pos Pro, Zoner  Photo Studio, Stoik Image 4 and 5, Pho.to! Editor (standalone version), and more as I stated in my previous update), but I felt very frustrated with the results.
I found a program called Sagelight, and I downloaded the free version (Sagelight Image Editor Video Tutorial) and it was great! Easy to you, fast way to get great results (to me), very impressive indeed. Then I downloaded Sagelight 30-Trial version (version 4), and it was like a dream come true, so I finally bought the License (pretty cheap, USD $39) and I can not be more happy with the results. I am not a Pro anyway, they can get wonderful results with expensive, complex and cool software, but it is nice to get a good program for the rest of us, not expensive, easy to use and fast results. The results are far superior to Free software.
Hope it helps.


----------



## marmots (Apr 10, 2011)

dmfw said:


> They are both have more features than GIMP.


 
no they dont
gimp has more features for advanced users than photoshop element
but less for beginers


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2013)

Just use the software that came with your camera.


----------



## ghache (Feb 25, 2013)

Rekd said:


> Hmm, most of your stuff is meh, but you've got some useful photos. Thanks for not plastering watermarks all over them.



Help yourself dude, as far as i know, they are no good for advertisement, no good for stocks and you cant resell them to the client, they already have the photos. all my stock worthy shots are not posted anywhere but my the stock site i use...you can claim them as yours. I don't mind helping a ****ty photographer feel good about himself and once your clients feel like the work you provided them is not at least up to your portfolio, that will be your problem.


----------

